# Accepting new members



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Rats Nest Bass Club is accepting new members this year. We have a max of 35 teams and currently have about 10 openings for 2018.


----------



## whalestation (Sep 24, 2014)

If anyone is looking for a non-boater partner, I am looking to hook up with someone to split fees, gas, hotels, food, bail...
I have fished tourneys in the past and have fished with these guys before great group.
Please contact me if interested [email protected] or call/txt 614-394-2601
Carpe Diem
Travis


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Schedule of lakes?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

avantifishski said:


> Schedule of lakes?


"See above"


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

I cant get or view pics on this site..419-208-2646


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

avantifishski said:


> I cant get or view pics on this site..419-208-2646


I'll text it to you tomorrow afternoon. You can also see it on Facebook at Rats Nest Bass Club .


----------

